# 4th of July Plans



## luv2travel (Jun 20, 2016)

We aren't on the road yet but wondering what plans people make for their RV living for holidays such as the 4th of July?

thanks!


----------



## NascarBobnBeth (Jun 28, 2016)

we are going to Mt Rushmore to see the sights and watch the fireworks display. Hear it is pretty awesome.


----------

